# Mass. Maritime cadets charged after keg party



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

*Mass. Maritime cadets charged after keg party*
DENNIS - Two cadets and an ex-cadet at the Massachusetts Maritime Academy were among those who broke into a summer home in Dennis and held a drinking party Saturday night, Dennis police said today.

Edward W. Mallon, 21, of Ocean City , N.J., a former student, and Richard A. Montgomery, 19, of Media, Penn., and Christina M. Howell, 19, of Ashby were scheduled to be arraigned this morning on charges of breaking and entering in the nighttime with intent to commit a felony and trespassing, according to a press release from Dennis police. Montgomery also was charged with motor vehicle trespass.

More than a dozen people were at the party, judging from the many empty and full bottles of alcohol, beer cans and plastic cups in and about the house on Silverleaf Lane, police said.

Neighbors called police about 11:30 p.m. Saturday to report suspicious vehicles in the neighborhood.

When police arrived, evidence in the house, and car, indicated that a keg party had taken place. There was minor damage to some of the furnishings in the house.

The trio arrested early Sunday were found near the house, police said. The investigation is continuing to identify others who were at the party.

All three were bailed on their personal recognizance. The Massachusetts Maritime Academy, one of seven maritime academies in the country, is a four-year state college in Buzzards Bay. About 1,000 students attend the 115-year old academy.


----------

